# Star Trek Picard: Trailer für letzte Staffel zeigt Wiedervereinigung der TNG-Crew



## PCGH-Redaktion (12. September 2022)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *Star Trek Picard: Trailer für letzte Staffel zeigt Wiedervereinigung der TNG-Crew* gefragt.

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.

__ Zurück zum Artikel: *Star Trek Picard: Trailer für letzte Staffel zeigt Wiedervereinigung der TNG-Crew*


----------



## T1to (12. September 2022)

\\//_


----------



## Rollora (12. September 2022)

"Starten soll die Staffel am 16. Februar 2022. "
glaub hier ist 2023 gemeint


----------



## ΔΣΛ (12. September 2022)

Großartig, hatte fast Gänsehaut, freue mich schon darauf 
Sie können ruhig mehr ehemalige Schauspieler bzw Rollen einbinden, von Voyager und DS9, natürlich diejenigen die noch leben und mitmachen wollen/können, denn da sind noch einige aktiv, eine Gastrolle würde da schon genügen um das StarTrek Herz Glücklich zu machen.


----------



## RyzA (12. September 2022)

Ich muß die zweite Staffel noch gucken.


----------



## Zoomapark (12. September 2022)

Rollora schrieb:


> "Starten soll die Staffel am 16. Februar 2022. "
> glaub hier ist 2023 gemeint


Temporale Anomalie


----------



## Micha0208 (12. September 2022)

Ich freue mich gerade, dass es überhaupt eine dritte Staffel gibt
Dann kann ich nächstes Jahr noch ein letztes Mal Patrick Stewart in Star Trek genießen
Hatte nur mal gehört, dass die Serie eingestellt wird und hatte das auf die 2 Staffel bezogen...

Ansonsten hänge ich noch in der Mitte der 2 Staffel.


----------

